# A must for ANYONE who is going to breed frogs



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I want to recommend a passage from a book as a must read. It at least get's the mental juices flowing about goals, if any, and how the captive breeding of animals has gone. It's a book by Joel Salatin, a farmer. He owns Polyface Farms and is a very intelligent man. He's the philosopher of farming getting you to think how things fit together and take your head out of the sand to assess the world.
Chapter 15 is titled "Nativized Genetics". The book is titled "The Sheer Ecstacy of being a Lunatic Farmer". I recommend it HIGHLY! It talks about his son's rabbit breeding project. It talks about the high mortality he experienced the first 5 years, all while not vaccinating for coccidiosis or using antibiotics, etc. and ending up with a homoginized inbred group which could withstand the native diseases and environment that they would be experiencing. It talks about how no one is moving deer all over because there may be an "incestuous" nature to the breeding of the herd and yet they seem to turn out fine. 
I'm not saying that this is the route to go but it does bring up the questions about using animals for breeding that need vet help, choosing animals for a breeding program, etc,etc.
The rest of the book is just as good if not better. He touches on the world food problem being distribution and the US dumping excess on other countries, basically putting all the farmers out of work and destroying economies, leading to worse food problems. It talks about subsidies and hand outs and the way the food system has failed us miserably thru gov't intervention.
If you see it grab it. You won't regret it!


----------

